# Secret Weapon Lures Discount



## SWL Jake (Nov 2, 2009)

Secret Weapon Lures will give a 20% discount on all tackle products purchased from our website (www.secretweaponlures.com)by PFF members now thru 31 Dec 2009. We offer several great Redfish lures including the "Sidearm" spinner bait, BoJole Spoons (light Wieght casting spoon) Recoil Rigs...Along with our full line up of Bass Fishing Tackle. To recieve the discount all you have to do is upon checkout place "SWJD92" in the coupon code box. Also for those who are close to Gulf Breeze and wish to purchase the Recoil Rig...you need to stop in and see Chris and the gang at Hot Spots Bait and Tackle at 211 Gulf Breeze Parkway, they have the Recoil Rig Field kits in stock....just present them the discount code and they'll give you the 20% off. 

Tight Lines, 

Jake Davis, National Sales Director 

Secret Weapon Lures

www.secretweaponlures.com

[email protected]


----------

